# 32cc weed eater on skateboard



## tremmert (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi all, 
I was looking for a project and I then I saw a broken weedeater at the pawn shop. They said 5$ so I took it. It is running fine now, except it is spitting gas out of the carb when I kill the engine. Anyway, I have a 4' longboard skateboard and wanted to motorize it. I was thinking this 32cc engine would be sufficient. I mounted it on the back of the board so the clutch was parallel to the axel. I took the "cable drive shaft" out of the weedeater boom and bent it 180 deg. around and attached it to one of the wheels with epoxy. Started it up and off it went! With me on it, it accelerated very slowly, but once up to speed it was very nice. Is it possible to modify the centrifugal clutch so my acceleration would improve or is there a place to order a new more powerful clutch? Second question is: do any of you have a better idea on attaching the clutch to the plastic wheel? Any ideas are appreciated, just trying to brainstorm here.. 

Thanks for all your help!
Tommy


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

i don't know if there is a better clutch for weedeaters , but if there was im guessing it would be for those performance scooters ect , as far as a better way to attach the drive to the wheel you got me stumped , i had plans for useing a weedeater on a bike , what you have to do there is weld a pipe on the clutch and put a inertube over the pipe and build a houseing for the weedeater motor so that the tube will rub aginst the tire , the plans i bought had pictures ect but i never tried it


----------



## jgj6331 (Aug 9, 2006)

Larger wheels may help improve your acceleration and speed. You might also consider removing the back axle, replacing it with a single wheel with an extended shaft and use a belt to transfer power from the trimmer head. Those flexi-shafts don't like extensive bends and I doubt what you have now will last very long. You could also try using the gear head fron a straight-shaft trimmer to transfer power to the wheels. Last, but not least, you could mount a larger wheel on the trimmer - mount the trimmer on the board - then adjust the trimmer so that the larger wheel just touches the ground. This way you could lean the board toward the wheel to get more transfer of power - and lean it away to reduce the transfer.


----------



## tremmert (Nov 15, 2006)

The only problem with attaching the wheel over the side of the board, then leaning into it when I need more power, is that the longboard will turn when I lean. I found a site,
http://scooters.tziworld.com/motorized/demonboard/index.html

This guy mounted a weedeater on a skateboard. He mounted it behind the board so that the motor would "push" the skateboard along. I think I may try something along this line... Looks like he removed the clutch and just geared it down to a new axel that is holding on wheel. Take a peak and tell me your thoughts please... Also if anyone has any sugestions for building a frame out of sheet metal, please let me know.. I have never worked with it before so Im shooting in the dark.

Thanks,
Tommy


----------

